# Hantsu x Trash



## rajin (Aug 30, 2014)

*Comedy, Ecchi, Romance, School Life, Seinen, Shounen, Sports*

Hamaji Youhei, a freshman in high school, lives his life aimlessly,  lazing around all day. He can't keep up with his studies, no good at  sports and won't stick with anything for long. Besides that he's a  pervert who's continuously rejected by girls. A sophomore convinces him  into joining a club where he could lunge at girls, fondling and touching  all he wanted. Thus he joined the Water Polo Club. Can Youhei, who  never sticks with anything for long, find his place in this club?

*55 to latest raw

 Looks like official art

Hantsu x Trash 66 raw

Hantsu_x_Trash/66/1*


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2014)

Dayum the ass on her!  already checking this out and the art look glorious.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 6, 2014)

Wasn't there already a thread?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2014)

I think I killed the last one


----------



## Space (Jan 21, 2015)

This manga is now bordering hentai...


----------



## asdfa (Jan 21, 2015)

You say it like it's a bad thing.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Space (Jan 21, 2015)

Not necessarily a bad thing, just saying..


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2015)

*Chapter 159!!!
Chapter 159!!!*​


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2015)

*Hantsu x Trash 86 Raw*
*he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form*


----------



## rajin (May 25, 2015)

*Hantsu x Trash 87 Raw*

*where Keigo Asano is from*


----------



## rajin (Jun 1, 2015)

*Hantsu x Trash 88 Raw*

*MF linky
*


----------



## rajin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Hantsu x Trash 89 Raw*

*Chapter 82*


----------



## rajin (Jun 22, 2015)

*Hantsu x Trash 90 Raw*

*When he crushed his eye*


----------



## rajin (Aug 24, 2015)

*Hantsu x Trash 94 Raw

Chapter 14
*


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2015)

*ONE's version*


----------



## rajin (Sep 19, 2015)

*96 Raw

63 is out
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 5, 2015)

*Anime Announced

this*


----------



## rajin (Oct 12, 2015)

*Chapter 139
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 26, 2015)

*99 raw

Casanova's version is finally out.
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 23, 2015)

*(Source)
*


----------



## rajin (Dec 7, 2015)

*Hantsu x Trash 102 Raw 
*


*IT'S HERE*


----------



## rajin (Dec 14, 2015)

*Hantsu x Trash 103 Raw 
*
*Prison School 200 translation*


----------



## rajin (Jan 18, 2016)

*It's out.*


----------



## rajin (Feb 1, 2016)

*here*


----------



## rajin (Feb 8, 2016)

*Chapter 203*


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2016)

*he evades without the mobility of flight anyway.*


----------



## rajin (Apr 25, 2016)

*120 is up!*


----------



## rajin (May 29, 2016)

Chapter 475


----------



## rajin (Jun 13, 2016)

531 Page 20


----------



## rajin (Jun 27, 2016)

Chapter 70


----------



## rajin (Jul 4, 2016)

Chapter 224


----------



## rajin (Jul 24, 2016)

Chapter 246


----------



## rajin (Aug 22, 2016)

when Auswahlen is used upon a quincy... a silver blood clot is created in their heart and they die.


----------



## rajin (Aug 29, 2016)

The Nick Simmons shitstorm


----------



## rajin (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## rajin (Oct 31, 2016)

Chapter 100 (Special!)


----------



## rajin (Dec 12, 2016)

withstand Yhwach's reiatsu with no problem.


----------



## rajin (Jan 16, 2017)

Here

Here


----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2017)

Chapter 2


----------



## rajin (Feb 28, 2017)

Chapter 75


----------

